# Scanning qr code on arrival



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

So now we're supposed to scan the QR code from the amazon Marshall before picking up. Wonder why the changes


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> So now we're supposed to scan the QR code from the amazon Marshall before picking up. Wonder why the changes


People probley was faking the system


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Randompanzy said:


> People probley was faking the system


Now you just need a copy of the qr code unless it changes


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

It changes multiple times a day


----------

